
Ask: job is a single point of failure - paulus_magnus2
tl;dr how to diversify sources of income so that one (bad) job doesn&#x27;t hold you hostage.<p>Having worked in Europe on freelance &#x2F; contractor assignments I can observe that quite often the job is not as advertised &#x2F; expected. Often I am considering going back to the previous client but this isn&#x27;t possible due to contracts already being broken, new contracts already signed etc. Essentially you&#x27;re stuck with new client for at least 6 months otherwise you&#x27;re being stigmatized as a jumper.
======
fadolf
digital assets like small projects, build a small consultingcompany to share
your knowledge, repair computers or get into investing in stocks.

